# Ask Stevee & win a keep cup



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

We loved having forum folk come and visit us and spend a day talking coffee.

Perhaps some of you had questions you forgot to ask on the day, or, have thought of more since?

Anyway , if you get the chance see the blog post (link below).

Ask Steve 'anything' you like (keep it clean) about roasting, sourcing , running marathons or playing musical instruments! Will keep this open for a week.

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/ask-stevee-not-garyvee

The best question wins a keep cup : )

Thanks

HB


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What role or instrument would Roland have in the hasbean band ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

In terms of steps to better and better extraction do you think we've reached the limit when it comes to big steps? What I mean is are we ever going to see something as ground breaking as the invention of the espresso machine again or is it gonna be small steps like sharp edges on tampers etc? In a similar vein, can you see us ever moving away from using spinning metal disks to break up coffee, is there a better way out there?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Has Bean said:


> The best question wins a keep cup : )


Mmmmmmmm best question wins a keep cup......

Could you send me a keep cup, please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At the forum day you had on a blue jacket. Do you find it difficult to keep track of it?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Will coffee ever overtake tea to become the nations favourite drink?


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

do you think of beans/crops/varietals - and altitudes/harvests/processing like bits of meat?

what i mean is, some cuts of meat lend themselves to slow cooking...some to roasting...frying/grilling/poaching/BBQ etc etc. these are not hard and fast rules of course. and it is also dependent on "processing" - salt marsh lamb, poulet de bresse, black foot pigs, wagyu beef etc?

but similarly, have you been doing this long enough now that you get a crop in and you get a feel for where to take the roast and then what method is going to bring out what flavour, the same way different cooking methods bring out different flavours in meat (for example)?

does this even make sense as a question or have i just been revising for exams too hard?

cheers

raj


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

rajb said:


> does this even make sense as a question or have i just been revising for exams too hard?


Yes

13 answers


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I already have a keepcup. Why do you think I want another one?

(For the avoidance of doubt that is tongue in cheek not sarky. Wish I could think of a sensible question to ask but, unfortunately...)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kirsty Wark has discovered Has Bean and now they are the only beans that she will use. Steve is invited on to Desert Island Discs but for obvious reasons she asks Steve to pick the eight coffee beans that he would take with him to the desert island, knowing that while it might not immediately seem like good radio, Steve's descriptions of the beans will be music to listeners' ears. So, the question is: what eight beans would you take with you Steve, and if seven of them were to wash away, which is the bean that you would like to keep? (And, of course, what book and what luxury item?)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

oop north said:


> I already have a keepcup. Why do you think I want another one?
> 
> (For the avoidance of doubt that is tongue in cheek not sarky. Wish I could think of a sensible question to ask but, unfortunately...)


as I think this is the funniest question and oop North already has a keep cup , can I have it ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What would you rather fight, one horse-sized duck or one hundred duck-sized horses?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a question I meant to ask at the forum day.

Regarding the notion that some roasters claim to roast such that they don't interfere with the characteristics of that bean and that there is an idea that some roasters are trying to replicate the way the beans were roasted when they 1st cupped them at origin or as a sample from an importer or exporter. My question kind of has two parts.From speaking to a few roasters they say that when cupping they roast in such a way that any defects in a bean would be highlighted and roast differently when determining a profile to which they will roast that bean for selling it. There does seem to be a theory floating around that some people have got used to the way a bean tastes when roasted for cupping at origin, or in the country it is produced and then sent to cooperatives and this is the way they try and roast for sales purposes too, so do you roast a bean for initial cupping at Has Bean Towers with a different approach to the way you would when sample roasting to determine the best profile to roast for selling? Also having actually tasted green coffee brewed at Skybury in Australia I would suggest that any roasting of a bean alters it characteristics so is it possible to roast in a way that does not change the characteristics of a bean and still achieve a tasty result which people will actually buy or as I believe, does any degree of roasting impart certain characteristics?


----------



## Hardyboater (Feb 26, 2014)

How many beans make five ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'v already asked a question but I don't think multiple entries are disallowed: In Mrboots' video clip form the forum day, Steve is playing the drums but doesn't look very happy. What was on your mind Steve?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hasbean to Haswillbe - You've brought some brilliant coffees and ideas to the UK; any plans for the future? What exciting things in coffee to you see on the horizon?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Was "Fat Steve" really happy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you let techno Gary listen to techno in the office?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Why do your brew guides cover relatively obscure* methods such as Eva Solo and the Kalitas but not v60?

*by which I mean I've not seen, used or drunk from personally


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

You like coffee. You like beer. I've had some great beers with coffee in. Have you ever been tempted to collaborate with a (beer) brewer?


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Keep them coming folks! Steve has promised to answer each and every one thats sensible : )


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If someone was completely new to coffee and had no gear (maybe a french press at the back of the cupboard). Their budget is unlimited. What gear would you advise them to get first (thinking grinder and brew method or espresso machine).

And if you were trying to convert someone from pre ground supermarket coffee which current Hasbean coffee would you hit them with first?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i have a job.... Will work for coffee!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Do you think the Ebola outbreak will have an economic impact on African coffee? If so, will we as consumers expect to see less product being available and fluctuations in cost?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I currently like espresso and milk drinks that are made with dark roasted beans that yield chocolate, caramel, and sweet date type flavours.

With that as a starting point, please can you chart a path through several beans/profiles that leads up to a standout lighter roast SO that showcases what the latest coffee wave is trying to achieve, in a way that my palate can keep up with? I guess I'm asking for a short study course with the emphasis on espresso.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

there is a lot of emphasis on using freshly roasted coffee soon after roasting with a belief that its shelf life is on a rapidly decreasing decline in quality, stored correctly how long is the average life span of roasted coffee?


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Answers numero uno : http://audioboom.com/boos/2550714-ask-stevee-coffee-questions


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Has Bean said:


> .... *'anything' you like (keep it clean)....*





Has Bean said:


> .........answer each and every one *thats sensible : *)


I say!!! Moving Goal Posts!! Wot! Wot!

What about us fools who don't do sensible? (NB That is a sensible question..... errrr Honest!)


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Delighted to announce *Spune* wins a keep cup. PM your address please pal.

Steve will answer everyones questions over the coming week or so with audio boo blogs


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Part 2,3 & 4 is now up : http://audioboom.com/hasbean/

ALL questions will be answered!

So keep 'em coming !


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

What happened to the Roland caption beer competition prize?

I think I won, but was very very drunk at the time..did I win steve?

Cheers


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

oops duplicate post


----------

